# Copy Controlled CD



## js-mueller (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich weiss nicht ob es in dies Forum passt, aber naja hier mein Problem.
Ich hab mir heut eine CD gekauft mit copy controlled. Wie kann ich die Tracks auf meinen PC bekommen? Ich finde es recht nervig immer diesen mitgelieferten Player nehmen zu müssen. Ich würde es gerne als ogg auf meinen Player  packen können usw.
Ich hoffe ihr wisst darüber bescheid


----------



## Whizzly (4. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
also die (imho) einfachste legale Möglichkeit wäre, nen Audio-CD-Player an den Line-In deiner Soundkarte anzuschliessen, die ganze CD als Wave-Datei aufzunehmen (mit Wavelab oä.) und dann die einzelnen Tracks auseinander schnippeln und in MP3 konvertieren. Is zwar etwas Zeitaufwand wegen dem zerschneiden, is aber die einzige Möglichkeit, ohne den Kopierschutz aktiv umgehen zu müssen...

glhf 
whizzly


----------

